# Master National CANCELED



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Unfortunate but not surprising. 
I hope that a year from now everyone will realize it was unnecessary and just one of many over reactions to C-19.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

FT what happened at the field trial in Minnesota? 
We've had trials and tests up here in Alaska this summer. Everything is going well so far. But our trials and tests are tiny compared to Minnesota.
I'm sad to hear that so many dogs/handlers won't get the chance to be in the Master National this year.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

This is third-hand, but I've heard and read several accounts, and they are all very close to this: 
A worker who was helping take birds from the Derby judges to hang or bag (i.e., in close proximity to the judges and handlers) received a phone call while working the line and told the judges that she needed to take that call. After the call, she returned to the judges and advised them that the call was to advise her that her COVID-19 test result was positive (i.e., she knew or had reason to believe that she'd been exposed, hence she got tested a few days before helping at the trial). A field trial committee meeting was immediately called and it was decided that the trial would not proceed. I heard that the club refunded entry fees.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

FTGoldens said:


> This is third-hand, but I've heard and read several accounts, and they are all very close to this:
> A worker who was helping take birds from the Derby judges to hang or bag (i.e., in close proximity to the judges and handlers) received a phone call while working the line and told the judges that she needed to take that call. After the call, she returned to the judges and advised them that the call was to advise her that her COVID-19 test result was positive (i.e., she knew or had reason to believe that she'd been exposed, hence she got tested a few days before helping at the trial). A field trial committee meeting was immediately called and it was decided that the trial would not proceed. I heard that the club refunded entry fees.


That's a horrible story! The club did everything they could. It wasn't their fault.


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

FTGoldens said:


> the folks who are making the decisions, whichever way they go, are doing so with the very best of intentions, based on the information that they believe is reliable. Right now, certainty is simply not available.
> 
> Keep on trainin'
> 
> FTGoldens


Well said.


----------

